# Vista Tips-n-Tricks



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

ITsVISTA has some really neat tricks for those with the Vista OS! 

http://itsvista.com/topic/tips/


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are couple more links:

http://tweakvista.com/

http://www.howtogeek.com/tag/windows-vista/


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks kama!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks angel and and kama. I'm building my vista file...


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You're welcome ekim!


----------

